# Existe realmente alguma palavra paroxítona terminada em "u"?



## Áskera

Olá gente! Acho que as regras das palavras paroxítonas são muito rígidas, e me surgiu a dúvida: Terminará alguma palavra paroxítona em "u"? Sei que as regras são: Acentua-se as palavras que terminem em: ão(s), ã(s), i(s), um(uns), om(ons), r, x, l, n, ps, ditongo oral seguido ou não de "s" e us. Mas algumas fontes dizem "u" ou "us". 
Assim me saiu esta dúvida, acho que nenhuma palavra paroxítona na língua portuguesa termina em "u". Estou errado?

Áskera.


----------



## anaczz

Nāo conheço nenhuma paroxítona terminada em "u".
Realmente, muitas fontes dizem u(s), mas nenhuma apresenta um exemplo terminado em "u".
No texto do último Acordo Ortográfico da Língua Portuguesa aparece apenas "us".

"As palavras paroxítonas que apresentam, na sílaba tónica/tônica, as vogais abertas grafadas a, e, o e ainda i ou u e que terminam em -ã(s), -ão(s), -ei(s), -i(s), -um, -uns ou -us"


----------



## Áskera

Muito obrigado anaczz! Agora está tudo claro. Mas nas regras das paroxítonas não pus -ei(s) porque acho que não é necessário já que é uma terminação terminada (perdão) em "i" e já a regra diz que as palavras paroxítonas terminadas em -i(s) acentua-se.  Há alguma explicação referente a essa "repetição"?


----------



## anaczz

Tem razāo, é redundante, uma vez que todas as paroxítonas terminadas em "i" sāo acentuadas.


----------



## Vanda

O caso das terminadas em u, como diz a regra: *​**ã, i, u, acompanhada ou não do s.*


----------



## Sonia Zainko

Sim, existe: vírus.


----------



## anaczz

Vírus termina em "us" e não em "u".


----------



## MasamiK

A única em que consegui pensar, foi uma que vi sendo usada em textos em português, mas que para mim, é latina: "sensu", de "lato sensu". Vou tentar pensar em algo português. Tem que ter alguma coisa! hahaha


----------



## mexerica feliz

jiu-jítsu, jujútsu, ninjútsu


----------



## Hagafiero

O Acordo Ortográfico de 1990 tem este dispositivo (reciclado do Acordo de 1945): "Não é lícito o emprego do _u_ final átono em palavras de origem latina. Escreve-se, por isso: _moto_, em vez de _mótu_ (por exemplo, na expressão de _moto próprio_); _tribo_, em vez de _tríbu_;"
Isso ajuda a explicar a falta de paroxítonas terminadas em U.

Além de jiu-jítsu, jujútsu e ninjútsu, o Houaiss só tem cuicúru (variante de cuicuro) e hútu.


----------



## dmaruci

Áskera said:


> Olá gente! Acho que as regras das palavras paroxítonas são muito rígidas, e me surgiu a dúvida: Terminará alguma palavra paroxítona em "u"? Sei que as regras são: Acentua-se as palavras que terminem em: ão(s), ã(s), i(s), um(uns), om(ons), r, x, l, n, ps, ditongo oral seguido ou não de "s" e us. Mas algumas fontes dizem "u" ou "us".
> Assim me saiu esta dúvida, acho que nenhuma palavra paroxítona na língua portuguesa termina em "u". Estou errado?
> 
> Áskera.


Existe uma. É um termo indígena: "Meinácu".


----------



## duduc

Outras mais:

adóxu | dóxu
cuácu
dábliu
índu
mábu
malfétu
mezúngu
muzúngu
nhanhéru
péssecu
sampadjúdu
túlu


----------



## uendelrocha

Hagafiero said:


> O Acordo Ortográfico de 1990 tem este dispositivo (reciclado do Acordo de 1945): "Não é lícito o emprego do _u_ final átono em palavras de origem latina. Escreve-se, por isso: _moto_, em vez de _mótu_ (por exemplo, na expressão de _moto próprio_); _tribo_, em vez de _tríbu_;"
> Isso ajuda a explicar a falta de paroxítonas terminadas em U.


Interessante. Isso reforça como incorreto o costume no Brasil de pronunciarmos ONU com o "U" átono, como se o O fosse acentuado. Escrevemos ONU mas pronunciamos "ÔNU". ONU não é uma sigla de origem estrangeira, é uma abreviação de língua portuguesa para Organização das Nações Unidas. Corretos os portugueses, que pronunciam ONU com o U tônico.


----------



## Carfer

uendelrocha said:


> Corretos os portugueses, que pronunciam ONU com o U tônico.


Alguns, uma minoria actualmente, ao que me parece. Nos anos 50 e início dos 60, sim, a pronúncia corrente ainda era com o '_U_' tónico. Mas lembro-me de que no final dos 60 já era muito comum a pronúncia com o '_O_' tónico. Se bem me recordo, já era a que usávamos nas aulas de Direito Internacional Público, o que retrospectivamente me parece um tanto estranho porque ainda havia pouca penetração da terminologia inglesa e a influência dominante no meio académico, mesmo que por pouco tempo já, ainda era do francês, o que, obviamente, induziria a pôr a tónica no _'U_' se acaso o uso proviesse do estrangeiro, do que, na época, duvido.


----------



## Nonstar

ONU é uma sigla. Sendo uma sigla, não precisa seguir as regras de pronúncia de palavras. Uma coisa é palavra, sigla não é palavra. Ou não?


----------



## Carfer

Pois não, não é, mas seria mais natural que os acrónimos, por serem pronunciados como uma palavra, seguissem tendencialmente essas regras. A verdade, porém, é que, com o decorrer do tempo, vão ocorrendo variações de explicação incerta, e não só da pronúncia. O acrónimo ONU nunca mudou, mas NATO, hoje absolutamente dominante nos meios de comunicação de Portugal, dizia-se há meio século exclusivamente OTAN.


----------



## guihenning

No Brasil eu sempre conheci por NATO, pois era como vinha nos livros didáticos e como os professores sempre se referiram a OTAN… hoje em dia, porém, parece que o termo mais corrente seja OTAN. Outra coisa que reparei é que a Bielorrússia passou, na mídia brasileira, a se chamar Belarus… Dum dia para o outro.


----------



## Nonstar

Será que não estão chamando de Belarus por pura preguicinha? Ou será que é pra evitar usar Rússia no nome?


----------



## Guigo

guihenning said:


> No Brasil eu sempre conheci por NATO, pois era como vinha nos livros didáticos e como os professores sempre se referiram a OTAN… hoje em dia, porém, parece que o termo mais corrente seja OTAN. Outra coisa que reparei é que a Bielorrússia passou, na mídia brasileira, a se chamar Belarus… Dum dia para o outro.


Puxa, eu sempre conheci como OTAN: veja esta revista do Reader's Digest, de 1967.

Já Belarus e Moldova são nomes adotados, desde o fim da URSS, em 1991.


----------



## guihenning

Preciso de retificar o que disse acima sobre NATO/OTAN. A sigla que sempre conheci foi mesmo OTAN, que é a lusófona. Eu tinha trocado uma pela outra na hora de escrever o meu último post. Preciso parar de comentar aqui quando estiver distraído.


Guigo said:


> á Belarus e Moldova são nomes adotados, desde o fim da URSS, em 1991.


Disso eu não sabia, achava que o nome era mesmo Bielorrúsia. Como se pronuncia 'Belarus'? com o erre de 'caro'? Presumo que haja problemas com ele no Brasil.


----------



## Alentugano

guihenning said:


> Preciso de retificar o que disse acima sobre NATO/OTAN. A sigla que sempre conheci foi mesmo OTAN, que é a lusófona. Eu tinha trocado uma pela outra na hora de escrever o meu último post. Preciso parar de comentar aqui quando estiver distraído.
> 
> Disso eu não sabia, achava que o nome era mesmo Bielorrúsia. Como se pronuncia 'Belarus'? com o erre de 'caro'? Presumo que haja problemas com ele no Brasil.


Em Portugal toda a gente diz Bielorrúsia e Moldávia. No entanto, segundo o que li, Moldova para ser ser preferida em documentos oficiais, devido ao facto de Moldávia carregar alguma ambiguidade.
Pior que Belarus é o gentílico belarusso ou belarussa em vez de bielorusso/a.


----------



## Ari RT

Ouvi no noticiciário Belarús com r simples. Achei estranho. Na minha modesta, ou bem BieloRRússia, ou bem Belárus, se for para aportuguesar o topônimo. Ou respeitar a forma deles lá. Como é que eles pronunciam em Russo?


----------



## Carfer

Alentugano said:


> Em Portugal toda a gente diz Bielorrúsia e Moldávia. No entanto, segundo o que li, Moldova para ser ser preferida em documentos oficiais, devido ao facto de Moldávia carregar alguma ambiguidade.
> Pior que Belarus é o gentílico belarusso ou belarussa em vez de bielorusso/a.


Os estados em que o nome oficial coincide com o nome comum são uma pequena minoria. Portugal (nome comum, geográfico ou económico) tem como nome oficial _'República Portuguesa_', o Brasil '_República Federativa do Brasil'_, a França '_República Francesa_', a Espanha _'Reino de Espanha' _e por aí afora. Há três estados a cujos nomes comuns e oficiais se acrescenta um nome protocolar: a Bielorrússia (_'República de Belarus'_), a Costa do Marfim (_'República da Côte d'Ivoire'_) e a Moldávia ('_República da Moldova'_). Em regra, os nomes formais dos países são os que as Nações Unidas reconhecem nas suas cinco línguas oficiais, nas quais não se inclui o português, como é sabido. Em Portugal, consequentemente, usamos as designações adoptadas pela União Europeia para a língua portuguesa: Bielorrússia, Costa do Marfim e Moldávia. Os nomes protocolares resultam de susceptibilidades nacionais desses três países que obrigam a que, no uso diplomático, se usem as designações que lhes agradam ou reconhecem. '_Belarus_' resulta de uma decisão política tomada em 1991 para distanciar o nome do país do mais conhecido nome em russo (que, em todo o caso, ainda continua a ser a língua maioritária no país) e do consequente pedido para este ser adoptado internacionalmente. _'Moldova'_ é o nome do país na língua local, o romeno, oficialmente chamado '_moldavo_', mesmo que pouca ou nenhuma diferença faça do romeno. No que toca à Costa do Marfim, o problema é mais complicado, uma vez que o nome do país sempre variou consoante a língua para à qual era traduzido, quase sempre literalmente. O serviço diplomático do país viu-se assim confrontado com uma "trabalheira" e daí que tivessem decidido não reconhecer, para efeitos do protocolo e uso diplomático, outro nome senão o de _'République de Côte d'Ivoire'. _
No fundo são minhoquices, mas é melhor não sermos ingénuos e reconhecer que estas e outras têm muito peso nas relações internacionais.
Se quiserem conferir:
Nomes oficiais da ONU_:https://unstats.un.org/unsd/geoinfo/ungegn/docs/26th-gegn-docs/wp/wp54_ungegn wg country names document 2011.pdf_
Nomes oficiais da União Europeia_: Serviço das Publicações — Código de Redação Interinstitucional — Anexo A5 — Lista dos Estados, territórios e moedas_
Tenho ideia de o Ministério das Relações Exteriores do Brasil ter uma lista semelhante, mas não consigo encontrá-la. Tudo o que aparece no site respectivo é uma lista de países, de difícil consulta pela forma como é apresentada, com informação sumária sobre cada um e sobre o estado das relações com o Brasil.

P.S. Os gentílicos e os adjectivos respeitantes a cada país acrescentam outro patamar de confusão. Vejam, por exemplo, o caso de _'helénico_' na nota sobre a Grécia na lista da União Europeia.


----------



## Vanda

guihenning said:


> No Brasil eu sempre conheci por NATO, pois era como vinha nos livros didáticos e como os professores sempre se referiram a OTAN… hoje em dia, porém, parece que o termo mais corrente seja OTAN. Outra coisa que reparei é que a Bielorrússia passou, na mídia brasileira, a se chamar Belarus… Dum dia para o outro.


Foi mesmo, do nada. Tanto que fui pesquisar que diacho era esse que eu não sabia.


----------



## Nanon

Ari RT said:


> Ouvi no noticiciário Belarús com r simples. Achei estranho. Na minha modesta, ou bem BieloRRússia, ou bem Belárus, se for para aportuguesar o topônimo. Ou respeitar a forma deles lá. Como é que eles pronunciam em Russo?


O nome Belarus (Беларусь) é oxítono tanto em bielorrusso [bʲɛlaˈrusʲ] como em russo [bʲɪlɐˈrusʲ]. O r é simples. A diferença entre os dois é que o russo fecha mais as vogais átonas.


----------



## guihenning

Nanon said:


> em russo [bʲɪlɐˈrusʲ]. O r é simples. A diferença entre os dois é que o russo fecha mais as vogais átonas.


Se escrevêssemos „Bilarus“, nós brasileiros pronunciaríamos exatamente como eles.


----------



## mcyama66

Olá. Chegando agora e pegando o gancho sobre grafia e pronúncia de nomes de países.
Encontrei no site da FUNAG que a grafia escolhida é Burundi, mas se pronuncia _/Bu-rún-di/_. No caso de Fiji, Mali, Malawi, Kiribati, não há nem a observação sobre as pronúncias. Se seguíssemos a regra ortográfica, deveríamos pronunciar _/__Fi-jí/_, _/Ma-lí/_,_ /Ma-la-wí/_, _/Ki-ri-ba-tí/. _Só que não é a prática. Então... regras ortográficas não se aplicam a topônimos? (Ninguém acentua Nagasaki...)
E agora retornando mesmo ao tópico de palavras terminadas em "U", o que dizer sobre Vanuatu e Tuvalu? Como não há observação nenhuma quando à pronúncia no mesmo site, estou entendendo que não são paroxítonas, mas sim oxítonas, e que pronunciamos corretamente _/__Va-nu-a-tú/ _e _/__Tu-va-lú/_. Mas já ouvi _/Va-nu-á-tu/_.
E, me estendendo um pouco mais, ouço bastante nos noticiários as pronúncias _/__hu-tús/_, mas _/__tú-tsis/_. Mas sempre vejo escritos sem acentos. Neste caso, as pronúncias corretas seriam _/__hu-tús/_ e _/__tu-tsís/._
E, terminando agora, no site da FUNAG não há nada sobre a pronúncia de Belarus. Eu pronunciaria _/__Be-la-rús__/_, respeitando a regra ortográfica e a pronúncia no original_._

Segue o endereço do site: _Topônimos e gentílicos - Manual de Redação - FUNAG_


----------



## guihenning

mcyama66 said:


> Então... regras ortográficas não se aplicam a topônimos? (Ninguém acentua Nagasaki...)


Sim, aplicam-se, mas a condição é que esses nomes sejam de fato aportuguesados, o que não é o caso dos seus exemplos. Nagasaki é a grafia usual, por exemplo, mas certamente não é portuguesa e presumo que mesmo 'Nagasaque' não seja boa alternativa, já que há regras para que se aportuguesem palavras e nem todas se baseiam em fonética. Além disso, nem todas as línguas têm um manual completo de como verter os sons e grafias para o português. E noutros casos as formas nacionalizadas podem ser diferentes das consagradas, não conseguindo lhes tomar o espaço e preferência de uso.


----------

